# x.org multiseat configuration



## RichardM (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi - I'm trying to set up a multiseat configuration (two independent users, 2 monitors, 2 keyboards, 2 mice, 2 login screens with kdm). The graphics card is Nvidia 4600 with 2 DVI outputs.

Does anyone know if this is possible to do using this card, or do I really need to install another graphics card (presumably another Nvidia which uses the same driver).

Setup is FreeBSD 9.1 with Nvidia driver 304.60.

Thanks!


----------

